# Red, Green, Blue



## vehigal (Oct 30, 2004)

*Click on the links for full-screen images:*

- of the sedan: www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/500/16407red_sedan.jpg
- of the M3: http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/2/16407m3_morning.jpg



















I believe the M3 is Midnight Blue.


----------

